# CSV document requirement clarification



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi 

As per VFS website for SA visa process, one of the mandatory documents required to be submitted along with the CSV application is "A copy of South Africa Government Gazzette (Immigration Act 2002)". 

I am unable to understand the nature of this document, therefore I spoke with vfs helpline to find out the exact document this is referring to. Unfortunately, the vfs helpline couldn't clarify this and advised me to check this on gpwonline.co.za

After browsing numerous times through the website I am unable to identify the exact document that is required for the purpose.

What document is this. Can someone share this document.

Thanks


----------



## DiamondVet (Dec 16, 2018)

When I applied they printed one for me, its basically the government gazzette list of the critical skills showing that your particular skill set is indeed skilled, at VFS I told them I didn't have one so she printed it out and underlined my skill / profession and sent it with my application


----------



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks buddy..It's quite a relief now..

From which location did you apply?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

suninaya said:


> Hi
> 
> As per VFS website for SA visa process, one of the mandatory documents required to be submitted along with the CSV application is "A copy of South Africa Government Gazzette (Immigration Act 2002)".
> 
> ...



https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/immigration_critical_skills_160416.pdf

They want you to print the page on this document where your critical skill is listed. You just print that page and circle/highlight where your skill/occupation is.


----------



## DiamondVet (Dec 16, 2018)

suninaya said:


> Thanks buddy..It's quite a relief now..
> 
> From which location did you apply?


I applied at Pretoria on the 4th of December and it came out today (20th) but will only collect next week, fingers crossed it's a positive outcome


----------



## Tawnda E (Dec 14, 2018)

CSV BAnk Statement
Hie guys f i use sum1s bank statement e.g my friend; relative.... who z in SA wen applying 4 CSV does t matter 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Tawnda E (Dec 14, 2018)

*Documents u dd use from Zim or SA*



DiamondVet said:


> I applied at Pretoria on the 4th of December and it came out today (20th) but will only collect next week, fingers crossed it's a positive outcome


Which syd of the country du dey process CSV fast from Zim or SA coz ryt im now in de horns of delimma wer shuld i apply my CSV in Zim or SA. THAnx in advance for response.


----------



## suninaya (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## DiamondVet (Dec 16, 2018)

Which syd of the country du dey process CSV fast from Zim or SA coz ryt im now in de horns of delimma wer shuld i apply my CSV in Zim or SA. THAnx in advance for response.[/QUOTE]

Allegedly it's quicker in SA but then I don't know if you can apply in SA if you don't have an existing Temporary residence permit, like a study permit, maybe rather confirm with VFS, I'm not sure


----------



## Tawnda E (Dec 14, 2018)

DiamondVet said:


> Which syd of the country du dey process CSV fast from Zim or SA coz ryt im now in de horns of delimma wer shuld i apply my CSV in Zim or SA. THAnx in advance for response.


Allegedly it's quicker in SA but then I don't know if you can apply in SA if you don't have an existing Temporary residence permit, like a study permit, maybe rather confirm with VFS, I'm not sure[/QUOTE]

Thanx with de info bro ...

Wen u applied in SA ur CSV.. wer having diz documents police clearance ..med and radilogical report from which country SA or Zim side


----------



## Tawnda E (Dec 14, 2018)

*@ DiamondVet*



DiamondVet said:


> Which syd of the country du dey process CSV fast from Zim or SA coz ryt im now in de horns of delimma wer shuld i apply my CSV in Zim or SA. THAnx in advance for response.


Allegedly it's quicker in SA but then I don't know if you can apply in SA if you don't have an existing Temporary residence permit, like a study permit, maybe rather confirm with VFS, I'm not sure[/QUOTE]

Thanx with de info bro ...

Wen u applied in SA ur CSV.. wer having diz documents police clearance ..med and radilogical report from which country SA or Zim side


----------

